# Which do you like better, Rusty cichlids or Lab hongi?



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Which do you like better, Rusty cichlids or Lab hongi?*​
Rusty Cichlid - Iodotropheus sprengerae1950.00%Labidochromis sp. hongi1950.00%


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

Im trying to post a poll for which you like better....Rusty cichlids or Hongi cichlids??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fishman13 said:


> Im trying to post a poll for which you like better....Rusty cichlids or Hongi cichlids??


Want me to do it for ya?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Select New Topic. Enter subject and message. Scroll down and see the spaces for a poll at the bottom.

There is a Poll Question (Which do you like better?).

And there is a Poll Option (Hongi).

Hit Preview and you will get another Poll Option (Rusty).

When you have all your Poll Options, hit Submit.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Or just ask a moderator/administrator to fix it for you.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

I personally have Labidochromis sp. hongi and they are great little fish with a lot of spunk, keep mainly too themselves but always up for a rumble or two.

The Rusty's look great - - tough choice.

Might go Rusty as I do not have them right now.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

I love my Rustys.

Here's a photo I took of my male last night:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the look of the female hongis over the female rusty anyday. I like the male rusty & hongi about equal so for me hongi would win because of females.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

hes beautiful


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't have much experience with mbunas but if I were to start a tank, it'd have to pick the Rusty.

It's almost as difficult as picking between a lemon jake peacock and a sp. lwanda red top peacock. Fortunately, for me I have both. :thumb:


----------



## Dogtanian (Jan 27, 2011)

fishman13 said:


> hes beautiful


Thanks! :wink:


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I like them both, but I love the colors of the Hongi male when in full breeding dress  . That's actually my favorite mbuna along with Met. Zebra Long Pelvic (see my avatar). But again, I love them both :thumb:


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Few pics of my hongi. First he is cruising. Second he is showing off but not 100% colored up (prob about 75%). He's about 4" in the pics.



















Rusty. Probably about 2.75" in picture.


----------

